# Mobile Grooming



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Abbi isn't quite ready to be groomed, and needs all her shots first. but...have any of you used a mobile grooming service? My area (Raleigh, NC) has several and they are so popular that some of them aren't even taking new clients! I did find one that I was very impressed with via phone. They charge $60 for the works (bath, hand/towel dry (NO cage dryer in the unit at all), cut, nails trimmed, inside ears cleaned, privates trimmed, etc.). Here's a link in case any of you want to just take a peek. http://www.raddoggie.com/
Just curious to know if any of you use this type of service. It sure beats having to drive them and leave them somewhere. They do the services right in your driveway!!
Thanks,


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Some also come into your house - of course that means they're using your facilities as well. 
Has it's pro's and cons.

I think mobile grooming is a great idea, and have considered it for Martin. However, at the moment he has such baby-fine hair, and very little of that, that I just have at him with the scissors...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We have a WONDERFUL groomer, actually there are several young ladies in the grooming crew, and the women who runs the business is great to work with too. Their vans are all decked out with the necessary equipment and a small generator to power them while they are parked out front.

I think we we paying $90 for the full treatment for Rocky & Max plus clipping Chances nails... I'm so scattered right now though I would not want to absolutely swear to it...

Reminds me of a funny grooming story though... (on no... :smpullhair: not another story...)

For a short time, we were letting the groomers come at any time of the day (including when we were at work) and we gave them the combo to get through the back gate into the back yard. This worked fine maybe a few times... 

I need to say her that these ladies wear standard clothes, there are no uniforms to recognize and there are maybe 4 or 5 ladies, any one or two of which might show up for a grooming session. Anyway... I get this call at work and they tell me they can't groom the boys because they have all run and hidden inside.

I think... no, that can't be because whenever Peg or I are working in the yard, the boys are all out there.

Well, sure enough. It took these guys no time at all to outsmart me and learn that these ladies were there to give them a grooming. 

They would run outside to see who was there and somehow recognize these people and then turn around and run back in!! Heck... without seeing the van in front of the house, I don't even recognize who the ladies are because they change all the time...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> We have a WONDERFUL groomer, actually there are several young ladies in the grooming crew, and the women who runs the business is great to work with too. Their vans are all decked out with the necessary equipment and a small generator to power them while they are parked out front.
> 
> I think we we paying $90 for the full treatment for Rocky & Max plus clipping Chances nails... I'm so scattered right now though I would not want to absolutely swear to it...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO Steve!

I have a groomer that comes to the apartment, and does his grooming in my kitchen. It's great! I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I haven't tried a mobile groomer but I think that would be a good idea to try! At the very least, I'd want to sit and watch while they groomed one of my dogs, so I could learn a few things!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

:smrofl: Run into the HOUSE!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Now that is smart...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We just used a Mobile Groomer for the first time. She parked in the drive way and got one at a time. It took about an hour a dog ( we have 3 ) and she charged $45 a dog. They seemed more at ease just going out the back door to a one-on-one situation. We will never take them to the "Groomers" again. We also did not want to have them put into a cage dryer situation and the stress of all the other nervous dogs around.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> We just used a Mobile Groomer for the first time. She parked in the drive way and got one at a time. It took about an hour a dog ( we have 3 ) and she charged $45 a dog. They seemed more at ease just going out the back door to a one-on-one situation. We will never take them to the "Groomers" again. We also did not want to have them put into a cage dryer situation and the stress of all the other nervous dogs around.[/B]



The Pampered Pooch comes once a month. I have them both washed, blow dried, nails cut, ear hair pulled, anal glands if needed done and alternate on the trim/cut on each of them. She knows since the begining that I am anal and I stay and pull up a chair and watch the whole time. She has a generator also and a tank with water for the wash. She charges me $90 for both. The commercial blow dryer she uses leave their hair so straight too. I have recommended her to all my Miami friends she tells me when she gets a new call and they have a Malt she always ask did Maggie send you.....LOL....so yes well worth it!! She is due today so let's see what she charges me for my little Peanut!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ummm, Maggie there will be pics after, right?


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I would want to find one that uses a hand held blow dryer...otherwise, the towel dryed Malt will me a Matted Malt! Yeikes!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We have a number of mobile groomers here - I have never even thought to try them, or even research them because I always thought that they specialise in big dogs - I don't even know why I think this - I might look into it!

Good luck!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad someone asked about this because I just had started to consider using one of the local mobile groomers here. It's been so hard for us to find a groomer here because they either insist on keeping the dogs all day long :blink: or are in such a hurry that they don't do a good job... or like our last groomer, actually cut Tuffy so badly we had to take him to the vet. :smcry: So needless to say, the mobile groomer sure is starting to sound good.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I have heard wonderful things about mobile goomers. What I like best is the idea that you can check in on them at any time, so you're pretty sure that they're not doing anything questionable with the dog. 
I've never tried one, however, because all of them in my city are so over-booked that they're not taking new clients.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Ummm, Maggie there will be pics after, right?[/B]


I couldn't get good pictures because they were tired here are a few of yest. and today. she was here till 10:00pm 3 hrs of grooming!
[attachment=26842:2.JPG]
[attachment=26843:5.JPG]
She also uses this dryer which makes their hair super straight. 
http://grooming.petedge.com/K-9-I-Blower-D...bCategoryId=263


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: Maggie, they are adorable :wub: Awww, look how tiny Peanut is!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

They all look fabulous!! I bet you're glad you tried the mobile groomer now! I sure would be with results like that!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cute cute cute!! I think i will give the mobile groomer a try!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

they look awesome!!!!!!!

now I only have the mobile groomer for mac!!! I won't let anyone else touch my baby asl ong as jeff is in the business!! he is amazing... and I stay with mac the whole time!!!! 
first time he came he charged me 60 dolares for wash, trim (face, private areas) clean ears, trim nails... the works you know???

After that he started charging me 50 dolares. even if I ask for a puppy cut!!!
he is coming this thursday to give mac a puppy cut!!! (can't wait... mac is mattng like crazy :new_shocked: ,... he is crazy!! hahahah playing to much I think!!)


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I would love to try a mobile groomer,but unfortunately their are none around my area.


----------



## angelpaws (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a mobile groomer Yes i use power from the house but thats all I do believe you need to check them out first though I have heard some shocking stories :thumbsup:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just wanted to bump this thread with my experience w/ a mobile groomer. We finally were able to get one to come out here to groom Tuffy and it was wonderful! Tuffy is not very fond of car rides so being able to cut out two car rides was awesome. The groomer was very nice, super fast and his hair cut was great! Tuffy also was far less freaked out and weird when he came back. Usually it's a good week before he's back to his old self after a grooming.. he really has been traumatized in the past by groomers. We paid about double what we normally do.. $100. :new_shocked: But in the long run, I think it was totally worth it to have them come to us, not have to take a ride in the car, not having to leave him for hours in a cage at some random groomer and he was back in no time flat. I definitely will be using them again. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi!

I use a mobile groomer for Harry and I like him a lot. I like that I don't have to leave Harry anywhere and also that he 
doesn't have to sit in any cages. The groomer uses a blow dryer to dry Harry and he basically does whatever I ask him to do. 
When the groomer calls Harry, he doesn't run away, so I feel comfortable that the groomer never hurts him. Since Harry is my first
maltese, he also gives me tips on combing and brushing him between visits. I guess I'm
lucky that I found a good groomer!


----------

